# 180mm petty or 210mm



## ikyjr23 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi I was thinking of buying one or the other. But I was wondering which you guys think is more versatile. I want to be able to slice meats like a terrine but also herbs


----------



## karloevaristo (Jan 13, 2015)

i think you wouldn't be able to get a lot of blade length out of a 180 if you want to slice meat in one motion I am actually trying to get a 210 petty for the exact same reason 180's too short and a 240 to 270 is too long on my space/board/station so currently I'm using my 210 gyuto but, something less tall would be perfect like a petty/suji of the same length.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 13, 2015)

I would suggest either the Gesshin Ginga 210, or the Konosuke 210


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 13, 2015)

I have the Ginga........ Highly suggested! White #2


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 13, 2015)

I HAD the Ginga SCARY SHARP!


----------



## cheflivengood (Jan 13, 2015)

210


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for all your help so far guys. I think I will go with the ginga because I love how sharp white carbon can get and well $200 really is about my limit. This will be my first j-knife. And my second carbon knife R.I.P. My Bob Kramer that was stolen


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 13, 2015)

was it a 52100 Henckles?


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh and btw I'm new here 

I decided to sign up for the forum since I read the information that is posted here on a fairly consistent basis.


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 13, 2015)

No my bob Kramer


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 13, 2015)

oh wow, that thing was probably one in a million, sorry to hear it was stolen


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well it was the swilling Kramer series. It was like 300 bucks so it just sucks but I did recently read on the forum about someone having all their tools/equipment stolen


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 13, 2015)

So I suppose it could be worse.


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a question about the 210 Geshin ginga. Do you guys think it's too thin to be used as a main knife? 

I plan on using that the majority of the time for a variety of tasks save for maybe root vegetables, squash and the like. 

The only other knives I have are a Hyde pare 7"inch Santoku and 3.5 paring knife, a 10" mercer chef knive and slicing knife 

Which my German knives I feel are too thick. I like the Santoku but I really want something sharper than that ****** steel to use as a main knife. I also just moved to NY and korin does thinning for about 25 bucks so I was thinking about getting my chefs knife thinned


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 13, 2015)

No, I do not think it is to thin to use as a main knife, with exceptions, which it sounds like you have a handle on.

Thinning of your current western chefs is a good option. &#128526;


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 13, 2015)

I actually pull out my semi retired Ginga for pumpkins and other large dense items. That is a time when the lasery geometry shines.


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 14, 2015)

Care to sell your semi retired ginga lol


----------



## 420layersofdank (Jan 14, 2015)

I actually have to disagree. I have a ginga 210 suji and IMHO, its too thin and flexy to use on root veg, and if anything the laser geometry will make it stick like hell. As a line knife, its beautiful. Slices seared protein as if your cutting through a banana. I use mine primarily as a line knife and did i mention it being a silver skin beast?? I love this knife


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry, the Ginga I was talking about is a 240 gyuto, so much less flex. If I'm messing with anything that big, one of the gyutos comes out.


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Jan 14, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> Sorry, the Ginga I was talking about is a 240 gyuto, so much less flex. If I'm messing with anything that big, one of the gyutos comes out.



+1 on the Ginga gyuto for root veg.


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 16, 2015)

Anyone have one they could loan me so I can try out the length performance? With deposit of course to insure it's safe return


----------



## mhlee (Jan 16, 2015)

Mangelwurzel said:


> +1 on the Ginga gyuto for root veg.



+2


----------



## daveb (Jan 16, 2015)

I find the 180 is the perfect size for a petty. (Doesn't hurt that it's a Marko). Thin enough for slicing, tall enough for dicing. I had asked for one with little to no flex. I used a Ginga 210 and owned/used a Suisin 210 and found them both fine for trimming and small slicing tasks but too short for most board work and too much flex for my preferences.


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 17, 2015)

Marko?


----------



## chinacats (Jan 17, 2015)

Marko Tsourkan

He makes very nice knives, but only if you're not in a big hurry.


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 17, 2015)

ikyjr23 said:


> Anyone have one they could loan me so I can try out the length performance? With deposit of course to insure it's safe return


 
Nobody :/



chinacats said:


> Marko Tsourkan
> 
> He makes very nice knives, but only if you're not in a big hurry.



Probably too pricy but one day definitely


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 17, 2015)

ikyjr23 said:


> Nobody :/
> 
> 
> 
> Probably too pricy but one day definitely



Marko's work is worth every cent and some more , if you can find one I say grab it


----------



## daveb (Jan 17, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Marko Tsourkan
> 
> He makes very nice knives, but only if you're not in a big hurry.



What he said. On both counts.:angel2:

Your request for a loaner may get more traction if you included your location.


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 17, 2015)

I live in Brooklyn


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 17, 2015)

ikyjr23 said:


> I live in Brooklyn



Which one? Alabama, Connecticut, New York, Iowa, Illinois, Indiana, Maryland, Michigan, Ohio, Wisconsin or Pennsylvania?


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry Brooklyn NY


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 17, 2015)

ikyjr23 said:


> Sorry Brooklyn NY



I was just poking fun. 

I grew up on Long Island, and I'm aware that for many, it's referred to as "The Island" and Manhattan as "The City".


----------



## ikyjr23 (Jan 17, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I was just poking fun.
> 
> I grew up on Long Island, and I'm aware that for many, it's referred to as "The Island" and Manhattan as "The City".



That seems to be the I have only lived here for about two weeks now lol


----------

